# normal behaviour?



## BabyMamma93

i posted this in the 'Baby Club' section and was advised to try here. could anyone help me please?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2311365-level-anger-normal-1-year-old.html


----------



## alibaba24

It does seem more on the extreme side of Normal. If I were you I would film him and then show my HV . so if Anything she could maybe give me some techniques to try on him. I can see why you are concerned though. when I was a toddler I used to bang my head on the floor/wall etc :wacko:


----------



## BabyMamma93

i would totally understand if he stopped doing it once he hurts himself, but he doesnt, he justy does it harder and cries louder. i am going to try make a app at the doctors to rule out any pain that could be causing his behavior maybe. and yes i will try record it although as soon as he sees my phone he wants it haha


----------



## sequeena

If He isn't stopping when it hurts I would definitely seek professional advice.


----------



## BabyMamma93

i took a video of malakai the other day doing one of his usual, how can i upload it here?


----------



## alibaba24

BabyMamma93 said:


> i took a video of malakai the other day doing one of his usual, how can i upload it here?

I think you might need to upload to youtube then link it? 

not sure if you can do it the way you do a photo which is go to advanced on the post and scroll down to the box and click on the paperclip icon


----------



## BabyMamma93

ill try do it with the link from facebook


----------



## BabyMamma93

https://www.facebook.com/callie.goughcalvert.7/videos/455891054578867/?pnref=story


----------



## alibaba24

Iv never seen a baby do this before. he does look a little shocked when it hits him hard so hes obviously feeling it. im sure a health visitor will know better


----------



## BabyMamma93

after this he was opening the little drawer which is just a little higher than he is, he stood underneath it and was going on his tip toes so that he banged his head, he was winging while doing it but still carried on. its like he actually enjoys inflicting pain on himself on purpose. when he hits him self purposely he just winges but does it again, he can fall and not bang himself half as much but then scream the house down.. i think ill take him to the HV next week


----------



## alibaba24

def seems like some type of sensory seeking


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck as you try to figure things out. My son went through a head-banging phase around 18 months. I was at my wits' end. I did what others suggested--to let him bang away in a safe place and just ignore him. It worked fairly well. He doesn't really do it to injure himself anymore. When he gets really upset I see him seeking out the couch cushions or his bed mattress to bang his head against.

He did eventually get the ASD diagnosis even though he outgrew the injurious head-banging phase long before that.


----------



## BabyMamma93

my mum told me that my uncle (her half brother) and his son always did it too..? maybe thats a link? neither of them have been diagnosed with anything, but tbh idk if any of them were tested.


----------



## Zombers

I just wanted to say that my son would bang his head on almost everything, including the floor. He wasn't upset most the time and just seemed to be testing his limits. He grew out of it but only after about 6 months.


----------



## BabyMamma93

M is actually getting worse for it, he either throws himself back, bangs his face on the floor, smacks himself in the face, bangs his head onto his toy, or on the wall, or the radiator, or anything thats near him, he throws a strop over nothing and gets himself worked up, and if hes not doing all of that hes pushing me off his bed, away from him, smacking me, kicking me, pulling my hair, eyes, nose and mouth!! phew its tiring to say the least


----------

